#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [討論] 各位喜歡上狼的原因?

## 狼幼仔

請問各位喜歡狼有什麼原因呢?
是不是受了什麼東西或事情的影響呢?
還有,是從什麼時候開始的呢?
有沒有最喜歡的電影或書籍呢?

我ㄧ開始是喜歡狗
不是那種對人類唯命是從
沒有自我的[忠犬]
而是打家劫舍,生活自由的野犬(孤島的野犬by椋鳩十)
野狼的生活就是如此

又讀了和狼有關的作品
像[白牙][野性的呼喚]by傑克倫敦
[狼王羅伯]by西頓

----------


## 野

當我還是天真無邪可愛活潑(?)的小孩時
我喜歡兇猛的狼XD"

現在則是喜歡Q版的^^~
因為可愛XD"

不過我剛點近來時......竟然把標題看成...

喜歡"上狼"的原因
(爆)(踹)
(謎:你的腦袋到底....ˊˋ"

----------


## firewolf

其實不大清楚耶...可能是看到了九把刀的狼嚎之後讓我對狼的愛慕更加的堅定吧?

----------


## 影

因為覺得狼厲害的阿=w=
雖然有想選兩個XD....


對了...狼幼仔你第一個選項的狼打錯嘍

----------


## 白狼。淩

=W= 各位有看過雪地靈犬的白狼吧

那是我第一次喜歡狼

再來就是狼雨

繪畫現在的狼...

都有10%狼雨中的畫法+經過長期磨練90%為自己現在的畫法...

愛狼 愛狼  :獻飛吻:

----------


## 满月狼嗥

由於一開始是看了狼雨而對狼開始有興趣了。

接著，又受了書(白牙，狼圖騰，野性的呼喚之類的。。。)的影響，慢慢的感覺到狼是多沒的美妙。時間長了，我就發覺我以愛上狼了！！！

狼的堅強，狼的智慧，狼的嗥叫。 
我愛上了狼！！！  oops

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

我喜歡狼的性格還有狼的樣子~
喜歡狼的精神一W一.. 
這樣子....好像只能選一個不太完美的答案>"<

----------


## 狼王白牙

狼當然要喜歡狼啦 , 如果狼喜歡羊的話就會變成動畫, 喜歡人的話就會變成人獸戀(歐)

是的, 我是狼所以當然喜歡狼, 很簡單的理由吧 xD

說得更詳細點, 就是自己像狼, 一種崇尚自由, 追求族群利益與永不停下腳步的精神

----------


## 月下蒼

我選其它地原因是因為自己就是一批真正的狼阿。狼喜歡同伴、跟同伴在一起，這就是我喜歡狼的原因。不是因為很酷或看書了才影響的。我從很小的時候就直覺得喜歡牠。  :Very Happy:

----------


## 迪亞狼

最近在回想 , 為什麼我會喜歡上狼呢?

記得以前...

我在放CD光碟的盒子中 , 找到一片音樂CD , 它的封面~就是一張狼的臉

(圖片借用一下^^"，轉貼自：http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=13567)
當時沒有特別去注意及播放。但自從看過那張CD封面後，卻一直沒忘記那樣子。

也很好奇那張是什麼音樂．．於是！我拿出來聽聽看了～從此喜歡馬修的音樂XD

-------------------------------------------------
至於書呢？
當然是「動物擬人化最厲害的作家－沈石溪」！

回想小學（謎：又來了．．），某天要寫讀書心得。
老師要我們到學校圖書館找一本書來寫，我找好久．．一直沒看中意的。
直到我看到「殘狼灰滿」這本書，我便借回家看。

還有一本就是「狼犬嘉讚」，這本大家就有點陌生了吧XD?
當初是在分館借的～
書的封面都已不見（剩下圖書館臨時用的羊皮紙當封面），只看到上面四個字（書名）。
也是好奇所以借回家看囉！

最後就是狼圖騰～（但是這本是在喜歡上狼以後特別去找的，所以不算在內。）

-------------------------------------------------
影片當然也有啦！
大家一定猜不到！
５秒鐘讓大家猜～～


５



４



３



２



１（嗶～～～）

公佈答案！

「狼雨」（遭踢飛～）
（謎：這大家都知道了啦．．你什麼時代的獸一   一）

這部片是網友傳給我的！他也喜歡狼，但最近有「跳槽」趨勢= =．．
（所以也不再樂園中．．）

接觸這麼多有關狼的東西，所以喜歡上狼囉XDD

----------


## 狼狼

我喜歡的是狼人....不過，也算獸人一族吧XDDDD

比較喜歡狼人,進而喜歡上狼 
  受電視或書籍的影響 
  對狼有非分之想(戀獸的意思) 
可以多選嗎（蠟筆小狼：動感光波~~~）

----------


## 夢中的狼

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  阿~烏 ~~~~!也許是喜歡狼的冷酷吧?帥呆了!阿~~~~烏

----------


## 拉爾

以前對狼人沒什麼好印象，因為童話都把狼說的好像十惡不赦似的。

不過後來接觸多了之後，發現自己莫名其妙的就喜歡上狼的那種酷酷的、冷冷的感覺，而且…感覺很神秘。

題外話：木柵動物園裡面為什麼沒有狼！！（仰天吶喊）虧我還很好奇的跟我爸他們的團過去晃了一整天，鳥園沒開就算了，老虎、獅子都沒幾隻，我哥跟我說的狼…竟然連地方都沒看到（怨…）

----------


## 野狼1991

我算是"不知道原因,莫名奇妙就喜歡上了"
因為當我發現時...
我的眼睛已會緊緊盯著狼的動物影片
看到關於狼的東西又有想買下的衝動..
對感到血脈噴張心情緊張.興奮到本能都無法壓抑
漸漸上網找尋"狼"..也發現了許多狼的事物
如今,家中疊著滿滿狼的音樂CD和紀錄片
書櫃塞滿著狼的相關圖片與書...和模型
床邊堆著郎布偶牆上則是狼海報
等我發現時以為狼成了"敗家狼"阿=  =+
養成了一種"狼的瘋"吧XD

----------


## 黑月影狼

我比較喜歡小隻或可愛型的狼
不過感覺如果狼能像狗一樣馴服的話因該也很好玩
喜歡毛茸茸的感覺啦

----------


## 银狼之吻

莫名其妙就喜歡上了……記得小時侯聽大灰狼吃小孩的故事沒覺得被吃的小孩多麽慘反覺得最後被殺的狼很慘，也沒覺得害怕，就在想小孩的肉好吃不……汗……後來看了些狼的帥圖和關於狼的書就更喜歡了……最主要的是—-—俺是笨狼一匹啊，嗷嗚~

----------


## 狼成破

喜歡狼......不如說我崇拜狼吧!!!!!!!!
我崇拜狼的智慧.狼的高貴.狼的不可污衊!!!
喔~狼啊!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 幻貓

我雖然是貓，但是也很喜歡狼喔XDDD

狼的形體看上去有種不可一世的感覺
那種感覺在我心中叫做帥

每次看狼圖看到他的眼神就會肅然起敬〈當然不是那種童話故事書啦......那叫毀
謗！〉
再加上連續玩到兩個跟狼有關的「大神」跟「薩爾達傳說〈Wii版〉」，更是全然的無法自拔啦~~XDDDD

----------


## 寒燒

受電視Discovery或書籍《野性的呼喚》《白牙》的影響，還有一部份的歷史讀物

一般說在寒冷的氣候下像北半球的西伯利亞，能夠在相當於月球氣溫相比的自然環境征服並生存下來，憑本事除了人類（俄羅斯人、蒙古人），就是狼，西伯利亞狼！
為了生存，狼兒必須要堅強慓悍，必須要付出比其他動物更多的勇氣和努力。牠們貌似粗魯，但相當精明，粗中有細，其敵人常因而做出錯誤的判斷；與敵人進行殊死的拼殺，，在中毀滅拯救自己，在絕處逢生後更加強大！



> ﹍﹍﹍迄今仍威脅俄國人的野獸是西伯利亞狼。在俄國，繁衍能力異常強盛的西伯利亞狼分佈廣泛，那常有數千隻狼的狼群的攻擊性和毀滅性是相當強大和可怕，其威力不亞於軍隊。﹍﹍在17世紀，一支俄國遠征隊在征服堪察加半島儘管戰勝了當地居民，但卻在一夜抗擊狼群的戰鬥中全部葬身狼腹。在20世紀30年代，蘇俄境內一支數百人的政治犯隊伍在被押往西伯利亞的途中遭遇狼群的襲擊，最後只有一個生還者。他靠著一具具破碎的同胞軀體，征服了狼群的頭狼，並奇蹟般地在冰天雪地中駕馭著由8匹狼拖拉的雪橇，來到了中亞的一座城市邊緣。──_不安全感與掠奪性：俄羅斯民族性格的形成_ 
>  歷史月刊，第178期，民國91年11月5號出版


因為小弟在狼兒身上，看到了生命裡強烈的求生意志，不畏懼於大自然的殘酷環境，並從優勝劣敗的嚴酷考驗中，試著征服並超越自己的侷限，最後打造出自己強人一等的優勢實力，從中受益

因此我對任何能從困苦環境之下脫穎而出的成功人物（不管是人類或動物），都有一份敬意、崇敬的感覺；我會想汲取他們的經驗，學習那一份長處，但不致於盲目崇拜──更不會像電影《灰熊人》裡犧牲自己餵給熊吃！
雖然是條狗，但狗比狼能夠接受馴化，也是人與動物之間一個可以互動的橋樑

----------


## 浪之狼

我喜歡狼的原因應該是因為LSI大的圖畫吧
在偶然的情況上找到LSI大的個人網站..裡面所畫的狼人讓我深深迷上
所以我是喜歡狼人,進而喜歡上狼的@@

----------


## 翡紫狼

我喜歡狼那種不可侵犯的眼神....喜歡狼的一切

----------


## 柴克

嘎?...其實就是不知不覺就喜歡上了嘛~~
問我原因...我阿災~~XD

不過真要說的話,應該是因為牠很兇猛吧?
不知為啥對兇猛的動物就是特別的喜歡
也許是崇拜?XD~

----------


## tsuki.白

其實有多方面的影響...

不過最重要的還是*"受電視或書籍的影響"*

以前看了狼的記錄片和一些書對牠們的描寫
就對狼非常嚮往和喜愛
總覺得牠們的一些資質是別的動物無法比擬的

然後演變成現在很關注有關狼的小說、動畫作品等XD

----------


## 小V狼

嗷嗚…… (忘記了...(被毆))
不...沒有記憶時
好像就很喜歡狗(謎:你哪知?!)
聽家人說還幫一隻家裡養狗-"小黑"編漫畫(只是都消失了?!...)

在我有記憶的時候
受到數碼寶貝的獸人加魯魯影響
然後就喜歡狼人

但是後來因為太多太多事...
改成喜歡別的動物

到暑假後,因為"狼兄弟"這本小說
小v狼又喜歡狼了
(謎之音:超容易變心+不穩定狀態...)

----------


## 超級米格魯

我是喜歡狗再來開是崇拜狼喜歡狼
然後再來就開始喜歡獸人
後來不知不覺中開始討厭狐狸
再後來開始對狼的喜歡程度也往下
又突然的對狐狸改觀 又不討厭狐狸了
但還是沒有喜歡狐狸
再來就又開始不會崇拜狼了
突然間對狗非常的喜歡
再來就是這樣了 結論現在不是最喜歡狼
至於戀獸=w= 本來就是了

----------


## 狼圖騰

哇~
好多大大跟我一樣
都是因為書而有了共鳴

個人順序:
白牙>野性的呼喚>狼王夢>獨狼>殘狼灰滿>狼圖騰>藏獒>狼孩>藏獒2

不過最主要還是<白牙>這本書
因為它是我的第一本書
也是我的珍藏

----------


## 狄風

我喜歡上狼...其實我也不知道是怎麼就突然喜歡的
我之前有常來這版逛
不過逛著逛著
就覺得狼好可愛呀~(也滿酷的)
我也不知不覺
就開始寫有關狼的小說
只是...就差我不太會畫狼

插個題外話
票選的地方
第一項的"郎"打錯囉~
請摟主改一下

----------


## W.D.silent

Well~~喜歡就是喜歡
單純就是因為它是狼,且我喜歡狼
說他有什麼樣的性格,全是人類擅自加諸上的
狼像人類般有著各式的性格

很單純的喜歡被命名為狼這種生物

----------


## 鵺影

沒有原因就喜歡上了，俗稱的「一見鍾情」！！

真正的愛是沒有原因的。
那是發自內心深處的感性，
是理性沒辦法涉獵的範圍。

----------


## 風佐笨狼

當我還是人的時候(=口=多久以前的事阿)：
因為距離遠，所以多了想像的空間，覺得郎是美好的

到了現在：
我愛狼，打從心底的喜歡，沒別的原因，也想不出特別原因，真的要說的話，除了自己是狼，也許是許多書吧...
一開始都不喜歡看小說，一直到某天被同學推去看某小說(好像有關於狼的，到底是什麼也忘了)就跌進狼和小說的世界了...

----------


## 大貓貓

自從看狼與羊之後就很喜歡狼的說~
狼狼口愛又帥帥~XD

----------


## lan

我是先看了狼嚎這本書之後進而喜歡狼人的
狼人被說成好帥又好酷的樣子.所以我就開
始對狼產生興趣了.我還曾經迷到失去自我
呢.但是現在不會了.我想是因為太久沒看到
有關於狼人或狼的事物了嗎?我後來才開始上
網查狼人.後來查到了這個網站.真是太好了
我現在又開始迷上狼人and狼了!!~  :Very Happy:

----------


## 孤狼嘯月

是狼雨……太帥了~~~

我是先看漫畫再看動畫的! 一看再看，百看不厭! -w-

----------


## 拉魯

怎麼說呢....喜歡上狼 我應該要換個方式說

我喜歡犬科動物 包刮獸人 獸 我都很喜歡

原因了話....不太清楚說

可能是我小時候覺得跟狗兒們相處很愉快 
(因為朋友稀少 自然而然同化率大幅提高)

之後看到狼的眼神 覺得很喜歡

當看到那銳利的眼神的時候 自己體內的血也會跟著熱起來

想要跟牠們一起 嗥 一起跑 一起狩獵

但是 小犬 實際上是人的樣子阿 (嘆)

雖然常常被家人罵說

不要拿到東西就開始聞 不要亂咬東西 不要連骨頭一起吃掉

不要吃東西那麼快 沒人跟你搶東西 (每餐進食時間大約5分鐘)

等等之類的= =.....

----------


## 嗜血的蒼狼

小時後覺得狼是很壞的動物
因為大部分有關於狼的事都是些不好的事

後來才知道狼是一種愛家庭勝於愛自己的動物

而且狼也代表著 自由  荒野 的向徵

狼很敬愛他們的王 也很愛自己的家庭 所以狼是一種很高貴的動物

所以本狼很喜歡狼  (謎之聲:狼不喜歡狼 難道會是喜歡人喔?= =)
本狼也喜歡狼人等 獸或獸人  不過最喜歡的還是狼啦!  :wuffer_thpt:

----------


## 冬

無意間
而且是沒有原因的喜ˇ歡
簡單來說
就是喜歡

----------


## DarkWolf

因為我是狼

所以喜歡狼呀(不然要喜歡人類嗎)

另外  "對狼有非分之想"這個選項也不少人選耶((汗  :jcdragon-drink:  




> 木柵動物園裡面為什麼沒有狼！！（仰天吶喊）虧我還很好奇的跟我爸他們的團過去晃了一整天，鳥園沒開就算了，老虎、獅子都沒幾隻，我哥跟我說的狼…竟然連地方都沒看到（怨…）


對呀對呀  真是白去了=  =

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼選了*受電視或書籍的影響*以及*對狼有非分之想(戀獸的意思)*。

前面的話都有，電視就是【雪地靈犬】啦！！！看到卡通頻道的預告片以及聯維節目表上的介紹，就對狼深深的愛上啦！！！  :wuffer_glee:  

戀獸與獸人，這大概小四就開始了，從那時起常常上網看許多獸與獸人圖(99.9%是看公的)，黃色與非黃色的都有。將最愛物種固定也是96年那個時候，然後就是98年(2009)元月18日成為狼版的一份子囉！！！  :wuffer_laugh: 




> =W= 各位有看過雪地靈犬的白狼吧


阿淩，那匹白狼就是貝托的母親喔！！！她的名字叫阿妮努(ANIU)，在本狼的拙作《混血英豪》中她叫做貝麗珠。

----------


## 安緹亞默爾

我是在小學時 在班房的圖書櫃找到＜野性的呼喚＞來看
莫名的感動 狼就像引領者 指示方向 
找到真正的自己 找到能屬於的地方

開始喜歡狼 之後與狼有關的小說、動漫
都會是最先吸引到我的東西  :Laughing:  
狼真的很帥！

----------


## 極冰青狼

之前讀到關於狼的文章
發現跟自己的個性超級吻合的
簡直是我的翻版(?)
無止境的狂傲-w-
長嘯後 轉身離去 繼續奔騰在荒原上
超帥氣的x)

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

因為某些原因,我喜歡上犬科,
接下來連狼也喜歡上了,
就是這樣(好平凡吧)

----------


## 阿翔

我喜歡狼的原因只有一句說話（？）

「因為喜歡，所以喜歡。」

一開始我也想過很多，到底為什麼會愛上狼？因為帥？因為酷？因為特別？
我也試過以為這是因為自己的個性跟狼很相似，
又試過以為是因為狼的外表很帥氣所以自己才會愛上，
但是居然，直到現在我還是沒能真正找到一個理由。
說不定狼的一切，我都是如此、如此的喜歡的吧？
既然如此，那我就只是、

因為我喜歡狼，所以喜歡上狼了。

----------


## 風泯蹤

先前閱讀沈石溪先生所著《狼王夢》
變認為狼是一種帥氣又高傲的生物
被狼的灑脫不羈給深深吸引
一直持續至今ww

----------


## tobyhokh

我喜歡狼可以自由自在的"濱"跑，以及願意跟其他狼分享食物的無私精神。

----------


## 幽狼

我是覺得狼多特質值得我們學習，而且狼勇敢的形象很早就烙印在我的心目中，雖然也喜歡狗，但比起狗，狼更懂得在險峻的環境中生存，就像是野貓和寵物貓的差別。
總之，我就是喜歡狼(和猛獸)

----------


## 海龍極斯

我個人沒特別的原因，我只是人因為喜歡狼的力量,速度,軀體與勇氣，但更吸引我的是牠看似高傲孤獨卻團結的心和看似空虛空無卻充滿靈魂的眼神，有時我和牠一樣，擁有這狼之心與狼之魂。

----------


## 尊o葆葆

我選擇「覺得狼很帥,很棒」
最近都會看到狼的電視節目還有介紹它們的生活習性
還有狼群集合，然後狼王會帶領狼群們去狩獵還有收集食物來源
有狼王的帶領下，我看到的時候，狼王帶領狼群的畫面超帥氣的
不知不覺，就愛上了狼，動物星球頻道都會播狼的節目 :Smile:

----------


## 羽翔

帥帥毛毛萌萌（？
勇猛、充滿野性、團結、毛毛（？
大概這幾點吧，現在也是，
不過現在是喜歡狼人(Wolf)更勝於狼(Wolf)了：３。

----------

